# Cloupor, iStick, Mini Nautilus



## El Capitan (25/1/15)

Hi, any vendors that have a Cloupor Mini, pink iStick and 2 mini nautili in stock?


----------



## LandyMan (25/1/15)

We have the iStick and mANs in stock. Cloupor minis to arrive first week of February


----------



## Sir Vape (26/1/15)

@El Capitan we have the 30watt istick in stock.


----------



## El Capitan (26/1/15)

Got sorted by @LandyMan. Thanks a mill, excellent service!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (26/1/15)

El Capitan said:


> Got sorted by @LandyMan. Thanks a mill, excellent service!


Thanks @El Capitan we aim to please


----------

